# 5v crimp metal roofing?



## wkraft (Jan 6, 2008)

I am talking to a roofing contractor about putting a metal roof on my house. He is talking about the 5v crimp. Can anyone give me some info on this stuff, it seems it only comes in 26 gauge and 12in. on center for the panels. Im afraid with my research that could lead to what they call oil canning where the metal starts to warp in spots and i surely dont want.Also i live on the florida coast and want the best bang for my buck especially being in hurricane territory i need something strong.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

nice panel to work with,done properly,you won`t have any problems,you can view the product at http://www.atas.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Oil canning typically occurs due to several reasons.

*Too light guage of a metal being used.*
28 ga = extremely light weight
26 ga = moderate thickness
24 ga = sturdier and less deflection


*Too wide of a panel being installed.*
12" is the narrowest typical panel width and offers the least amount of warping look or oil canning.


*Too much horizontal pressure being applied from the fastener clips being screwed down too tightly.*
Best screws have a neoprene gasketed washer to avoid over torquing. A proper feel for fastener hold down without over torquing the fasteners is even more desireable.


*The orientation of the sun in regards to the subjective panels in question.*
This can change the visual affects depending on the time of the day and the degree of elevation of the sun in the horizon.


*The type and color of the metal being used.*
Darker colors show the oil canning more readily. Also, anodized aluminum tends to telegraph the anomally more significantly than galvanized, galvalume, or a heavier ga of Aluminum, as in .040 stock.


Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

this takes you to the gallery

http://www.atas.com/Products/Roof/Shingle/StandingSeamShingle/tabid/95/Default.aspx


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It would be helpful if you mentioned what manufacturer of the panel would the installer be using.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

that`s an atas product shown


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

No, I meant the original poster. What product is his installer recommending?

I am familiar with Atas, plus you provided the links.

Ed


----------



## wkraft (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes he said it would be a galvalume 26 gauge and that would be the 12 in. wide ones. 5/8 plywood will be installed behind it also. I hope this will be a sturdy roof, and i am also concerned about the oil canning. I appreciate the input guys. Wes


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

What Manufacturer ?or Is It Being Rollformed On Site?,either Way,you Shouldn`t Have A Problem As Long As You Have A Good Mechanic Doing The Install


----------



## Jcurtiss (May 12, 2010)

wkraft said:


> I am talking to a roofing contractor about putting a metal roof on my house. He is talking about the 5v crimp. Can anyone give me some info on this stuff, it seems it only comes in 26 gauge and 12in. on center for the panels. Im afraid with my research that could lead to what they call oil canning where the metal starts to warp in spots and i surely dont want.Also i live on the florida coast and want the best bang for my buck especially being in hurricane territory i need something strong.


A lot of The older homes in Tampa from the Cigar factory days have 5 v crimp metal roofs. Thats the 1920's. The ones that were painted after the galvanizing wore off are still here. The new metal is more durable. My father put a 28 gauge one on his house on the bay and the salt got it in about ten years. We replaced it with heavier gauge metal and it was still there the last I looked. I believe it comes in 24 gauge.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

then get a concealed fastener standing seam roof put on instead of a face screwed panel


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,


FWIW
Original post is over 2 years old.

Keith


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

duho i was deceived


----------

